# Furacão EDOUARD (Atlântico 2014 #AL05)



## Afgdr (12 Set 2014 às 04:12)

Formou-se a quinta tempestade tropical da temporada no Atlântico, denominada Tempestade Tropical Edouard.

Desloca-se para WNW com ventos máximos sustentados de 64 km/h. Deverá continuar a fortalecer-se e tornar-se furacão, em princípio, no domingo.


----------



## Afgdr (12 Set 2014 às 04:22)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical EDOUARD (Atlântico 2014 #AL05)*

*Aspeto da Tempestade Tropical Edouard às 02h45 UTC*









Vários modelos continuam a insistir numa possível passagem deste sistema pelos Açores.


----------



## Afgdr (12 Set 2014 às 15:26)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical EDOUARD (Atlântico 2014 #AL05)*

A Tempestade Tropical Edouard continua a deslocar-se para WNW com ventos máximos sustentados de 64 km/h. Está previsto um fortalecimento da mesma nas próximas horas.










Prevê-se que continue a deslocar-se para WNW, deslocando-se para N a partir de terça.


----------



## Afgdr (12 Set 2014 às 20:15)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical EDOUARD (Atlântico 2014 #AL05)*

A Tempestade Tropical Edouard ganhou alguma força, deslocando-se para WNW com ventos máximos sustentados de 74/75 km/h.


----------



## Afgdr (13 Set 2014 às 13:58)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical EDOUARD (Atlântico 2014 #AL05)*

A Tempestade Tropical Edouard desloca-se para NW com ventos máximos sustentados de 85 km/h (50 mph).

Prevê-se que na segunda se torne furacão e que na terça se desloque para NE.


----------



## FranciscoSR (13 Set 2014 às 16:56)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical EDOUARD (Atlântico 2014 #AL05)*





Boas 

Edouard mantém "rotas" para os nossos lados. Mas mais confuso a partir do nosso território.


----------



## Afgdr (13 Set 2014 às 22:03)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical EDOUARD (Atlântico 2014 #AL05)*

A Tempestade Tropical Edouard intensificou-se nas últimas horas. Movimenta-se para NW com ventos máximos sustentados de 97 km/h (60 mph).

Prevê-se que atinja a categoria de furacão já neste domingo ou na segunda.

Deverá ainda tornar-se um furacão de categoria II na terça, deslocando-se a partir daí para NE.


----------



## Afgdr (13 Set 2014 às 22:09)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical EDOUARD (Atlântico 2014 #AL05)*

Este era o aspeto da TS Edouard às 20h15 UTC.









O GFS prevê que este sistema se dirija para sul dos Açores. Vários modelos insistem na sua passagem por cima do arquipélago.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (13 Set 2014 às 23:24)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical EDOUARD (Atlântico 2014 #AL05)*

Edouard deve se tornar furacão amanhã e atingir o pico de intensidade por volta do dia 17.
Acredito que consiga chegar na categoria 3.


----------



## Afgdr (14 Set 2014 às 05:09)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical EDOUARD (Atlântico 2014 #AL05)*

A Tempestade Tropical Edouard tem-se fortalecido nas últimas horas, deslocando-se para NW agora com ventos máximos sustentados de 100/105 km/h (65 mph).

Deverá tornar-se furacão, como foi referido anteriormente, ainda hoje.

Está previsto ainda que aumente de categoria na segunda, para categoria 2, antes de virar para NE.


----------



## Afgdr (14 Set 2014 às 14:46)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical EDOUARD (Atlântico 2014 #AL05)*

A Tempestade Tropical Edouard está quase a atingir a categoria de furacão, movimentando-se para NW agora com ventos máximos sustentados de 110 km/h (70 mph).


----------



## Afgdr (14 Set 2014 às 16:15)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical EDOUARD (Atlântico 2014 #AL05)*

Edouard é agora um furacão. O Furacão Edouard desloca-se para NW com ventos máximos sustentados de 130 km/h.

Neste momento é um furacão de categoria 1. Prevê-se que continue a intensificar-se, subindo para categoria 2 na segunda, devendo posteriormente, no mesmo dia, subir para categoria 3 e tornar-se um _major hurricane_.


----------



## Daniel253 (14 Set 2014 às 17:55)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical EDOUARD (Atlântico 2014 #AL05)*



Afgdr disse:


> Edouard é agora um furacão. O Furacão Edouard desloca-se para NW com ventos máximos sustentados de 130 km/h.
> 
> Neste momento é um furacão de categoria 1. Prevê-se que continue a intensificar-se, subindo para categoria 2 na segunda, devendo posteriormente, no mesmo dia, subir para categoria 3 e tornar-se um _major hurricane_.



Edouard podera atingir Cat 3


----------



## Felipe Freitas (14 Set 2014 às 19:26)

Caso se confirme a previsão e o ciclone chegue a categoria 3, será encerrado um dos 5 maiores períodos sem um grande furacão no Atlântico. O último foi Sandy, a 689 dias atrás.


----------



## Afgdr (15 Set 2014 às 02:54)

O Furacão Edouard desloca-se para WNW com ventos máximos sustentados de 137 km/h (85 mph).









Deverá continuar o seu movimento para WNW/NW, depois seguir para N, virando depois para NE.









Vários modelos colocam ainda este sistema a atravessar os Açores. O GFS prevê que quando este sistema se aproximar do arquipélago, do Grupo Ocidental, se movimente para SE, passando a sul das ilhas.


----------



## rubenpires93 (15 Set 2014 às 03:23)

Afgdr disse:


> Vários modelos colocam ainda este sistema a atravessar os Açores. O GFS prevê que quando este sistema se aproximar do arquipélago, do Grupo Ocidental, se movimente para SE, passando a sul das ilhas.


Mas aqui é que está a chave para o prolongamento da instabilidade para nós!
Pois há chances de este sistema na altura se acopele com a depressão que anda aqui ao largo.. Veremos, temos de ter olho bem vivo sobre os modelos e sobre estes sistemas


----------



## Afgdr (15 Set 2014 às 10:31)

O Furacão Edouard é agora um furacão de categoria 2. Desloca-se para NW com ventos máximos sustentados de 170 km/h. 

Deverá continuar a intensificar-se e tornar-se amanhã, terça, um furacão de categoria 3.


----------



## james (15 Set 2014 às 11:11)

rubenpires disse:


> Mas aqui é que está a chave para o prolongamento da instabilidade para nós!
> Pois há chances de este sistema na altura se acopele com a depressão que anda aqui ao largo.. Veremos, temos de ter olho bem vivo sobre os modelos e sobre estes sistemas





E estamos numa altura crítica , ou seja , olhando ao historial , muitas vezes é nesta altura do ano que este tipo de depressões tropicais se aproximam do Continente . 

A acompanhar com atenção . . .


----------



## AzoresPower (15 Set 2014 às 11:17)

Será que vai chegar aos Açores com bastante intensidade? Será que vai passar ao lado? Será que vai morrer aos nossos pés? Aguardem os próximos desenvolvimentos


----------



## Paulo H (15 Set 2014 às 11:41)

AzoresPower disse:


> Será que vai chegar aos Açores com bastante intensidade? Será que vai passar ao lado? Será que vai morrer aos nossos pés? Aguardem os próximos desenvolvimentos



Ainda é cedo, está tudo por um fio..

Creio que os mapas do jetstream são importantes, pois se o furacão/tempestade tropical se cruzar com o jet stream, é como se diz "apanhada na circulação". Observando os mapas do jet stream para 19/20 de setembro (data em que se aproxima dos açores), parece que o jet se dirige para norte, o que significa que muito provavelmente a tempestade seguirá o mesmo caminho, o NE dos açores em direção às ilhas britânicas: 

http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?ech=6&code=0&mode=5

Mas lá está, parece-me que o jet passa a uma latitude superior, a uma distância de segurança, o suficiente para não se cruzar com a rota da tempestade. Se assim for, seguirá direitinha para os Açores, caso contrário é transportada pelo jet stream.

É seguir os mapas do jetstream, até dia 20!

Corrijam-me se estiver enganado, sou iniciado nestas coisas, mas quero aprender mais!


----------



## Afgdr (15 Set 2014 às 17:01)

O Furacão Edouard está com um olho mais definido/distinto e mais largo. Mantém a sua força, com ventos máximos sustentados de 170 km/h, mas está previsto intensificar-se ainda um pouco mais dentro de algumas horas.


----------



## rubenpires93 (15 Set 2014 às 19:04)

Só para ficar aqui como registo esta bela imagem de satélite do Edouard e o interessante que é a imagem consegue apanhar a cauda da frente que está a condicionar o estado do tempo na Madeira e Continente  *

EUMETSAT RGB AIRMASS:


----------



## Azor (15 Set 2014 às 19:47)

Se as previsões não se alterarem muito, vamos apanhar apenas com chuva forte, ou seja nada que já não seja novidade por estas bandas.

Troquemos a palavra Furacão por ciclone, ou depressão muito cavada, que vão ver que o impacto é logo outro...

Furacão propriamente dito, já era (no tempo da guerra)...


----------



## Azor (15 Set 2014 às 20:03)

rubenpires disse:


> Mas aqui é que está a chave para o prolongamento da instabilidade para nós!
> Pois há chances de este sistema na altura se acopele com a depressão que anda aqui ao largo.. Veremos, temos de ter olho bem vivo sobre os modelos e sobre estes sistemas



Este furacão na minha opinião já tem os dias contados Ruben.

É mais fácil chegar aos Açores ainda com "vida" do que ao continente, e parece (pelo que os modelos apresentam) que ele ao chegar aos Açores vai começar a perder as suas características tropicais devido à injecção de ar frio presente nesta Região causado por uma depressão em altitude, o que cai logo por terra com toda e qualquer expectativa de ver este sistema ainda vivo e de boa saúde...

Depois de ter passado os Açores parece que pode-se aglutinar a uma depressão, e aí definitivamente poderá morrer por completo, não sem antes poder energizar esta mesma depressão, logo, tudo o que conseguir chegar aí já nem será furacão, nem tempestade, mas sim uma mera depressão cavada....
...ainda se as águas do Continente estivessem à mesma temperatura que as  dos Açores, talvez ainda pudesse haver alguma esperança num possível "Ressuscitamento" do sistema, mas, como não é o caso, o Continente pode dormir descansado.


----------



## rubenpires93 (15 Set 2014 às 20:49)

Azor disse:


> Este furacão na minha opinião já tem os dias contados Ruben.
> 
> É mais fácil chegar aos Açores ainda com "vida" do que ao continente, e parece (pelo que os modelos apresentam) que ele ao chegar aos Açores vai começar a perder as suas características tropicais devido à injecção de ar frio presente nesta Região causado por uma depressão em altitude, o que cai logo por terra com toda e qualquer expectativa de ver este sistema ainda vivo e de boa saúde...
> 
> ...



Ora nem mais, eu não disse que chegaria como Furacão a lado nenhum, bem sei que as chances de passar um furacão nos Açores são mais elevadas que no Continente e mesmo nos Açores não é assim tão fácil..

Coloquei a negrito aquilo que eu penso sobre este mesmo sistema tropical de momento Furacão e a tal depressão que anda por aqui entre Açores e Continente que tem perturbado o estado do tempo em todo o PT incluindo ilhas 

Mas agora há outra coisa as água aqui na zona estão acima da média, sei que são temperaturas frias para sistemas tropicais, mas a alimentação deste sistema tropical Edouard com a tal depressão e anomalia SST+ aqui na zona (=) significa prolongamento da instabilidade de 20/09 em diante!! 

Foi isto que quis diz


----------



## Azor (15 Set 2014 às 21:13)

rubenpires disse:


> Ora nem mais, eu não disse que chegaria como Furacão a lado nenhum, bem sei que as chances de passar um furacão nos Açores são mais elevadas que no Continente e mesmo nos Açores não é assim tão fácil..
> 
> Coloquei a negrito aquilo que eu penso sobre este mesmo sistema tropical de momento Furacão e a tal depressão que anda por aqui entre Açores e Continente que tem perturbado o estado do tempo em todo o PT incluindo ilhas
> 
> ...



Pois, de facto é isso, instabilidade normal que não passará apenas do mesmo de sempre : chuva+trovoada+vento . Resumindo, o mesmo de sempre. 

Animação tropical "verdadeira" como manda a lei, parece que não vai ser desta, e muito possivelmente nem da próxima...

Contentemos-nos com "restos"


----------



## Afgdr (15 Set 2014 às 22:17)

Edouard está quase a tornar-se um _major hurricane_.

Desloca-se para NW com ventos máximos sustentados de 175 km/h, muito próximo de ser considerado um furacão de categoria 3.

Pressão mínima: 963 mb/hPa









O NHC prevê-se que este sistema continue o seu movimento para NW, seguindo depois para N. Posteriormente, está previsto que se movimente para NE, progredindo depois para SE, aproximando-se das ilhas dos Açores já como ciclone pós-tropical.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (15 Set 2014 às 22:19)

Edouard


----------



## Afgdr (16 Set 2014 às 03:52)

O Furacão Edouard desloca-se para NNW com a mesma força, com ventos máximos sustentados de 175 km/h. Deverá intensificar-se hoje, terça, aumentado para categoria 3, começando a enfraquecer na quarta.

O olho deste sistema está muito mais definido, como se pode ver na imagem de satélite abaixo.










O NHC continua a prever que o Furacão Edouard se aproxime dos Açores já como ciclone pós-tropical.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Set 2014 às 13:31)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Set 2014 às 15:56)

Edouard encerra o quarto maior período sem um grande furacão no Atlântico. 
O último foi o furacão Sandy em 25 de outubro de 2012,  691 dias atrás.


----------



## Afgdr (16 Set 2014 às 16:12)

O Furacão Edouard é já um furacão de categoria 3, o primeiro furacão de cat3, também _major hurricane_, desta temporada e o primeiro a atingir esta categoria desde o Sandy em 2012.

Desloca-se para NNW com ventos máximos sustentados de 185 km/h. Está previsto chegar aos Açores como ciclone pós-tropical, atravessando o sul do arquipélago como depressão pós-tropical.

Pressão mínima: 955 mb/hPa
























*Previsão atual do NHC da rota do Furacão Edouard*


----------



## Hazores (16 Set 2014 às 16:14)

Para quem estava à espera de fazer notícia de um furacão nos Açores bem pode ficar descansado que não é desta que vamos ter notícias sobre desastres de furacões nos Açores...
Esta última saída do NHC é bem clara, se chegar aos Açores, no máximo será como depressão tropical...ou seja há depressões no inverno bem mais cavadas do que "este furacão"


----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Set 2014 às 20:50)

Edouard visto da Estação Espacial Internacional.
Alexander Gerst


----------



## Afgdr (16 Set 2014 às 22:49)

O Furacão Edouard enfraqueceu nas últimas horas, sendo novamente um furacão de cat2.

Desloca-se para N com ventos máximos sustentados de 165 km/h. 

O NHC prevê que continue a enfraquecer à medida que se movimenta para N e depois NE. Deverá chegar aos Açores como ciclone pós-tropical, avançado para SE quando se aproximar do Grupo Ocidental, passando a sul do arquipélago. Poderá tornar-se uma depressão/ciclone extratropical quando progredir para sul das ilhas.


----------



## Afgdr (17 Set 2014 às 15:33)

O Furacão Edouard desloca-se para NE com ventos máximos sustentados de 145 km/h, sendo já por isso um furacão de cat1.

Deverá continuar a enfraquecer à medida que se aproxima de águas mais frias. Está previsto entrar na zona marítima dos Açores como ciclone pós-tropical, devendo avançar para SE e depois S, dirigindo-se para sul do arquipélago.


----------



## Hazores (17 Set 2014 às 23:03)

E pelo que é dado a conhecer o "Edouard" já era....na minha opinião nem chega aos Açores como depressão pós tropical... 
Mas é um sistema tropical há sempre uma remota hipótese de surpreender....


----------



## Afgdr (18 Set 2014 às 00:43)

O Furacão Edouard continua a enfraquecer, deslocando-se para NE com ventos máximos sustentados de 135 km/h.

A previsão do NHC da rota deste sistema mudou um pouco. Prevê-se que continue o seu deslocamento para NE, progredindo depois para E, entrando na zona marítima dos Açores como ciclone pós-tropical e movimentando-se depois para SE. Deverá aproximar-se mais das ilhas relativamente à previsão anterior.


----------



## Afgdr (18 Set 2014 às 01:43)

16 Set 2014, 13h35 EDT







*Créditos:* NASA Goddard MODIS Rapid Response





17 Set 2014







*Créditos:* NASA JSC/ISS


----------



## Afgdr (18 Set 2014 às 15:31)

O Furacão Edouard não tem perdido atividade nas últimas horas, deslocando-se para ENE com ventos máximos sustentados de 135 km/h.

A partir de hoje,  deverá enfraquecer à medida que encontra águas mais frias, progredindo para E. Está previsto que atravesse o Grupo Ocidental já como depressão pós-tropical, virando depois para S.


----------



## Afgdr (18 Set 2014 às 15:47)

Atualização: O Furacão Edouard está a enfraquecer gradualmente, seguindo atualmente para E com ventos máximos sustentados de 130 km/h.


----------



## Afgdr (18 Set 2014 às 23:15)

Edouard está a enfraquecer aos poucos, sendo agora uma tempestade tropical. Desloca-se para E com ventos máximos sustentados de 110 km/h.

Prevê-se que continue a avançar para E, virando para SE quando se aproximar do Grupo Ocidental, já como ciclone pós-tropical, e depois movimentando-se para S/SW.


----------



## Afgdr (19 Set 2014 às 14:29)

A Tempestade Tropical Edouard está cada vez mais fraca. Desloca-se para E com ventos máximos sustentados de 95 km/h.

Está previsto que continue o seu movimento para E, atingindo o Grupo Ocidental como ciclone pós-tropical, podendo eventualmente afetar o estado do tempo em algumas ilhas do Grupo Central. Deverá virar depois para S/SW, podendo tornar-se numa depressão extratropical. O NHC prevê ainda que se dissipe para o dia 23.


----------



## Afgdr (19 Set 2014 às 17:11)

A Tempestade Tropical Edouard perdeu muita atividade nas últimas horas. Neste momento, movimenta-se para ESE com ventos máximos sustentados de 75 km/h.

Deverá continuar a enfraquecer à medida que avança para ESE e depois S, podendo tornar-se ainda hoje um ciclone pós-tropical.

Poderá ainda tornar-se uma _remnant low_ dentro de 36h e uma depressão extratropical daqui a 48h.


----------



## Afgdr (19 Set 2014 às 23:37)

Edouard é agora um ciclone pós-tropical.

Desloca-se para E com ventos máximos sustentados de 65 km/h. Deverá continuar o seu movimento para E, seguindo depois para SE.

O NHC prevê que enfraqueça ainda um pouco mais e se torne uma _remnant low_ daqui a 24h. Dentro de 36h, deverá juntar-se a uma frente e tornar-se uma depressão extratropical. Está previsto ainda que se dissipe no dia 22.










*Último aviso do NHC*


----------



## camrov8 (20 Set 2014 às 00:32)

a viragem a sul pode fortalece-lo não seria o primeiro


----------



## rubenpires93 (20 Set 2014 às 05:23)

camrov8 disse:


> a viragem a sul pode fortalece-lo não seria o primeiro



Sim e os modelos não se dão muito bem com isso ainda para mais como o "puzzle" no Atlant. Norte e Europa está!


----------

